# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  A little Kaloula Pulchra Care Sheet i wrote ... thought I would share ...

## Joey

So I don't know how many of you remember the Care sheet contest we had  here like ... years ago? Well this is what i started writing then,  unfortunately I never finished it in time as i was trying to find more  information. This is the most complete version. With pic's from a friend  from another forum who lives in the Philippines and had a little Chubby  Frog living in her house during the wet season. She was actually a huge  help. So I thought I would *finally* share it here.

Not sure what people will think, I tried to be as thorough as i could, I really like Chubby's and other Microhylid frogs. Enjoy!  :Smile:  


*Captive Care of Asian Bull Frogs
 (Kaloula Pulchra)*


by J. Pawsey

(zombieprincess/zedpea)


*General Information*

*Appearance*


The   Asian Bull Frog goes by many names in the pet trade: The Asian Painted   or Banded Bullfrog, Chubby Frog and Bubble Frog to name a few.
  Growing to around 2-3 inches (7-8 cm) with females being larger, the   Asian Bull Frog is a narrow mouthed member of the microhylid family.   They have a round body and small head, their backs and sides are brown   with a pale, cream or yellow brown belly. Lateral Stripes run from the   eyes to the vent and will range in colour to cream, pink, red or orange   hues or pale brown. The Males possess a darker throat, usually grey or   black in colour. Some individuals have spots along their dorsum and   belly.


*Defence*


Asian   Bull frogs have a variety of defense mechanisms to repel potential   predators from eating or harming them. They will call loudly and inflate   their body hugely to make themselves larger. They also produce a  sticky  secretion from the skin which is noxious and one of the aspects  that  can make even a captive Frog unpleasant to handle as the secretion  can  be difficult to wash off.

*Range & Habitat*


This   is a terrestrial species originating from South East Asia and is   believed to have been introduced to Islands such as the Philippines and   Indonesia. Asian Bull Frogs are primarily Nocturnal, Shy animals with   fossorial natures and during the day and drier months of the year will   burrow down into the earth or hide beneath Leaf Litter to protect   themselves. They are found in a range of habitats from forest,   agricultural where they can make use of man made water channels to urban   landscapes, hiding away in houses to escape the heat and sun. During   the warm, humid monsoon and rain months, Painted Bullfrogs become active   and the wet weather prompts their breeding season. The males are   particularly vocal and have a loud deep call, earning them their local   Filipino nickname of Mooing Frogs, a wifes tale suggests they Moo   for the rain.



 This  K. Pulcra took residence in the photographers house during the wet   months of October in the Philippines. (Photo courtesy of Clair)
 
*In Captivity*


Asian   Bull Frogs IUCN (Red List) Status is one of Least Concern and sadly  the  Pet Trade reflects this. The Majority of Asian Bull Frogs are wild   caught, with captive bred Frogs making very rare appearances. People  may  think that this is due to them being difficult to breed, however  the  likely truth is that, with them being so readily and cheaply  available  there is just no drive to captive breed them.

Baring  this in mind when a new  Asian Bull Frog is introduced into an  environment where other Frogs or  Amphibians may be living it is vital to  quarantine the new comer,  ideally in a separate room. A quarantine tank must meet the heating and  humidity standards stated in the housing section of this caresheet, but  be sparsely set up, with paper towel as a substrate, water dish and a  hide for the frog. It should be  carefully monitored for any visual or  behavioral signs of illness for at  least a month and a fecal exam  carried out which will inform of any  parasites or worms of the  digestive system.


*Housing*


Asian   Bullfrogs are a simple Frog to keep, a 10 to 15 gallon tank would be   appropriate for 1-2 Frogs, being small and generally inactive. They   require a moist deep substrate of Coco fibre or organic topsoil at, at   least 4 Inches (10 cms) as burrowing is an integral part of their   nature, the burrowing substrate should, ideally be on top of a layer of   Hydroleca clay balls separated by a heavy duty substrate divider, or as   the optimal option a false bottom created to drain off excess water.  If  this is not possible then caution must be taken not to water log the   tank. Leaf Litter, Cork Bark and other varieties of hide should be   provided, due to their habit of digging Live plants may not survive long   unless particularly hardy, or planted into the substrate in a pot. In   the wild they prefer still water, choosing to inhabit ponds, and  ditches  so your Frogs enclosure must reflect just that. At its most  basic a  dish or shallow tub of a few inches must be provided for the  Frog and  filled with de-chlorinated water. Every other day change the   water and spot clean to remove any feces to avoid a build up of   bacteria.
 Asian Bull Frogs to not tolerate high or particularly cold   temperatures. Their Ideal day time temperature is 24  26 degrees C   (76  78 F) To a drop of around 21 C (70 F) at night. Heating should be   provided via a heat mat mounted to the side of the tank and attached to  a  thermostat. Under tank heating is discouraged as it will make it   uncomfortable for your Frogs when they dig, likewise over tank heating   from a light is not suitable. It dries out the substrate or water and   will only encourage the Frog to hide; also as they are nocturnal a   strong light source could prove to be stress full. A humidity of 70-80   is preferred by Asian Bull Frogs. To maintain humidity the Tank must be   sprayed, doing this of an evening will encourage your Frog to come out   more thanks to its love of rain fall.
 Although terrestrial they can  prove to be good climbers during their  active night times so a secure  well fitting lid is essential to your  Frogs set up.
 To fully take  advantage of this Species activity, a red or blue light  bulb can be used to  observe them going about their nightly business,  this is the time they  are most likely hunt and bathe in their water.  The light can be placed  into a standard lamp outside of the tank to  prevent any un-needed heat.


*Feeding*


Asian   Bullfrogs are voracious eaters and will take a wide variety of live   insect foods. Crickets should be provided a staple, but the Bull Frog is   happy to take Worms, Small Cockroaches, Wax Worm along with very small   prey, Fruit Flys and vivaria custodians such as Spring Tails and   Woodlice as they are well documented to eat Ants in the wild. Wax worms   should be fed sparingly as they are a high fat content prey, an   inactive frog such as Asian Bull Frogs will run a heightened risk of   obesity of over fed on such a rich food. All foods should either be   dusted with a vitamin and calcium supplement or Gut Loaded 24 hours   prior to being fed to the Frog.



 Wild K, Pulchra eating Ants. (Photo courtesy of Clair)

*Breeding*


It   is essential that to keep the Painted Frog in good breeding condition   they are kept in a "cycled" environment, the replication of seasons   native to their natural habitat. If this is up kept then they are   relatively easy to breed.  For a period of 60-90 days during the winter   months slowly reduce the temperature to 10-18 degree's C. (52-65 f)  Once  the cooling period is completed the temperature needs to then be   gradually taken back up to the original heat, as well as raising the   relative and actual humidity. Also increase the feeds that the frogs   receive so as to get them into optimum breeding condition. For 2 weeks   afterwards rainfall must be simulated via the use of a rain, or,   hydration chamber. Asian Bullfrogs are very active during the wet season   and males will release their signature bellowing call to attract a   mate.

K.  Pulchra lay their eggs in  puddles and other shallow pools, so a body of  water which reflects that  much be made available to the frogs, ideally  one which is removable,  such as a dish so that the tadpoles can develop  undisturbed by their  parents. The spawn is very adhesive and will stick  to the waters  surface, the tadpoles are hardy creatures, feeding from  the surface of  the water. A variety of floating fish foods can be used  to feed them in  captivity. The tadpoles of the Asian Bullfrog is one of  the fastest  developing, perhaps due to the likely hood of their water  sources  evaporating. You can expect them to hatch and go through full   metamorphosis in as little as two weeks in optimum conditions.


*Conclusion

*

The  Asian Bullfrog is a hardy  animal, and although it is not the most  beautiful and active they make  an ideal first frog, whom many owners  claim to have a subtle and sweet  character. If correctly cared for these  little Frogs can live up to a  decade.


*Acknowledgements*


Many thanks to Clair for allowing me use of her photo's of 'Kermit' the wild Bullfrog who lived with her for a month.References
 1 - Frogs, Toads and Treefrogs (Pet owners manual) Richard & Patricia Bartlett
 2 - The IUCN Red List of Threatened Species
 3- Frog Forum - Home

----------

Joen714

----------


## Xavier

> So I don't know how many of you remember the Care sheet contest we had  here like ... years ago? Well this is what i started writing then,  unfortunately I never finished it in time as i was trying to find more  information. This is the most complete version. With pic's from a friend  from another forum who lives in the Philippines and had a little Chubby  Frog living in her house during the wet season. She was actually a huge  help. So I thought I would *finally* share it here.
> 
> Not sure what people will think, I tried to be as thorough as i could, I really like Chubby's and other Microhylid frogs. Enjoy!  
> 
> 
> *Captive Care of Asian Bull Frogs
>  (Kaloula Pulchra)*
> 
> 
> ...


 :Big Applause: Nice care sheet!

----------


## Krispy

For someone who compiles a massive amount of info before buying a pet. As i want tomatoes... this was an awsome read. Its good to hear peoples personal input instead of the generalized care guides all over the web. I think the #1 key to a pets health is your husbandry...

----------


## Tongue Flicker

The ones i have over at my resort house in the Philippines are gray instead of the tan markings. Rather busy frogs at sunset lol

----------

